# Remapped HD Locals in Los Angeles



## PDR (Jul 15, 2003)

I have a 211 and am located in Los Angeles. I receive the HD locals just fine at their 6xxx channel locations. However, I have been unable to get the HD locals to remap to channels 2, 4, 7 & 11. No matter what I do, I get only the SD broadcasts on the lower remapped channels. I have done a hard reboot and selected HD priority in the local channel menu. Any other thoughts or did I just get a bad unit?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Might be a bug... I don't have a 211 so I cannot comment on the mapping. Did you try all three options?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

IIRC E* was having problems with the mapping - JohnH even reported that the data needed to do mapping had been turned off when the channels were first on air. Perhaps the problems persist.

Locals are set up on the 211 under Menu-6-8 (Local Channels).
If one has HD Priority set their satellite provided HD locals should map down.
If one has SD Only set only the SD channels should map down.
If one has Disable set nothing should map down (leaving only OTA in that part of the EPG).

Unfortunately I'm not in a market with HD locals on satellite to look at.


----------



## PDR (Jul 15, 2003)

James Long said:


> IIRC E* was having problems with the mapping - JohnH even reported that the data needed to do mapping had been turned off when the channels were first on air. Perhaps the problems persist.
> 
> Locals are set up on the 211 under Menu-6-8 (Local Channels).
> If one has HD Priority set their satellite provided HD locals should map down.
> ...


Jim,

That's exactly what I did (set HD priority from the Locals menu). It just doesn't work. I may have a bad unit or this feature may not yet be properly implemented in the software. Just trying to see whether anyone else has gotten it to work properly before I send my unit back.

Thanks for confirming that I didn't miss anything on the set up.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I would not blame the specific unit. Any such problem would be between the software (which would be L262 on any up to date 211) and the EPG data coming from satellite. Neither of those are affected by hardware.


----------



## PDR (Jul 15, 2003)

James Long said:


> I would not blame the specific unit. Any such problem would be between the software (which would be L262 on any up to date 211) and the EPG data coming from satellite. Neither of those are affected by hardware.


Thanks, Jim

Anyone else in L.A. have a 211? I would also appreciate any 129 reception reports. The Dish installer couldn't get 129 to show a signal strength higher than the high 50s.


----------



## BillN (Oct 2, 2005)

PDR said:


> Jim,
> 
> That's exactly what I did (set HD priority from the Locals menu). It just doesn't work. I may have a bad unit or this feature may not yet be properly implemented in the software. Just trying to see whether anyone else has gotten it to work properly before I send my unit back.
> 
> Thanks for confirming that I didn't miss anything on the set up.


I have the same problem, so far no good. Just got installed yesterday so need
to see if its better tonight. But I found this on the Dishnetwork Tech Portal, so it
looks like a known issue.
=====
Symptom
DISH Network local channels are not mapped down in the EPG.

Cause
When an address changes from one local channel market to another the receiver does not map down your previous DISH local channels. The new local channels are mapped down when it is added to your account or after a move has been completed.

Prevention
You may access the old local channels in the 8000 or 9000 channel range until your account is updated.

Troubleshooting
Not on 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000, 6000, 7100/7200, IRR 
Verify that the subscribed DMA channels are available in the 7000, 8000, or 9000 channel range.
Why?

These are the channels that are mapped down. If these are not present, it is not a Local Channel Mapdown issue. Use Missing Channel troubleshooting. Significantly Viewed channels, not available in all areas, are in the 60 and 6000 range.

Note: If the Blue Smart Card was recently replaced with another Blue card or a DMA was added/changed, it may take up to 24 hours for the mapdown to take effect. If the Blue Smart Card was recently replaced with a Yellow card, the mapdown should be visible immediately after a receiver reset.

If the problem still exists, please call 1-800-333-DISH (3474) for assistance.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

That's an old issue that you have found, Bill. The HD channel mapdown is a new wrinkle in the fabric that needs to be ironed out.


----------



## BillN (Oct 2, 2005)

James Long said:


> That's an old issue that you have found, Bill. The HD channel mapdown is a new wrinkle in the fabric that needs to be ironed out.


Haven't setup local HD yet. But for the standard SAT locals that were not map
down last night are mapped down tonight. Much easier to read the guide.

Is the "HD mapdown" you refer to SAT HD (did not realize there were any on
dish other than CBSHD) or OTA HD. OR perhaps I'm just confused. Any color to
add would be great!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Sat HD mapdown. Glad it's working for you now.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

PDR said:


> Thanks, Jim
> 
> Anyone else in L.A. have a 211? I would also appreciate any 129 reception reports. The Dish installer couldn't get 129 to show a signal strength higher than the high 50s.


I believe I am getting high 70s in Orange County. I will check tomorrow. However I don't have a 211. I have a 811 and 921. I believe it was the 811 that I last checked.


----------



## PDR (Jul 15, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> I believe I am getting high 70s in Orange County. I will check tomorrow. However I don't have a 211. I have a 811 and 921. I believe it was the 811 that I last checked.


Dish Installer came out today to tweak the Dish 1000. The signal strength is in the high 60s now and I am not seeing any break-up or pixellation.

As far as the remapping issue, it is still the same. I have spoken with several advanced techs. Most are not even aware that the HD Locals are supposed to remap to the lower channels. The one who was aware of the feature indicated that there were no known trouble reports and insisted on shipping out a new unit. I believe, like Jim, that it is probably not a hardware issue but rather some issue with the software which will need to be addressed. However, I will see whether the new unit makes a difference. Again if there is anyone else in L.A. with a 211, I would greatly appreciate a report on whehter your unit was able to successfully remap the HD locals to the lower channels.

This is a great forum and I appreciate the help.

PDR


----------



## manfredc (Feb 13, 2006)

PDR said:


> Dish Installer came out today to tweak the Dish 1000. The signal strength is in the high 60s now and I am not seeing any break-up or pixellation.
> 
> As far as the remapping issue, it is still the same. I have spoken with several advanced techs. Most are not even aware that the HD Locals are supposed to remap to the lower channels. The one who was aware of the feature indicated that there were no known trouble reports and insisted on shipping out a new unit. I believe, like Jim, that it is probably not a hardware issue but rather some issue with the software which will need to be addressed. However, I will see whether the new unit makes a difference. Again if there is anyone else in L.A. with a 211, I would greatly appreciate a report on whehter your unit was able to successfully remap the HD locals to the lower channels.
> 
> ...


I get all the locals on the lower channels. Have 500 dish for 129 with average 75 signal in Hemet.


----------



## denness544 (Jan 14, 2006)

Can you explain to me what I would need to do to re-map the channels down? I live in Orange County and have a 211. I can try it out and let you know.


----------



## PDR (Jul 15, 2003)

denness544 said:


> Can you explain to me what I would need to do to re-map the channels down? I live in Orange County and have a 211. I can try it out and let you know.


Denness,

In the setup menu there is an option for local channels. Under that option there is a choice for sat channels and under that there is a choice for HD priority. The purpose is to cause the 211 to place the HD versions of the locals in the lower channel positions 2, 4, 7 and 11. Unfortunatley, at least on my 211, no matter what I do the versions of the locals which appear at those lower channel slots are the sd versions of the locals and to watch the HD locals I have to go to 6307 etc. So I was hoping that someone else who has a 211 and receives the LA locals could check to see if they are having the same problem (in which case the feature just has not been properly implemented yet) or whether the problem is isolated to my unit. I believe it is an implementation/software problem but I am just trying to confirm that.

Thanks for the help.

By the way, if any of the E* people who monitor this group wwish to chime in, I would appreciate their feedback.


----------



## denness544 (Jan 14, 2006)

PDR said:


> Denness,
> 
> In the setup menu there is an option for local channels. Under that option there is a choice for sat channels and under that there is a choice for HD priority. The purpose is to cause the 211 to place the HD versions of the locals in the lower channel positions 2, 4, 7 and 11. Unfortunatley, at least on my 211, no matter what I do the versions of the locals which appear at those lower channel slots are the sd versions of the locals and to watch the HD locals I have to go to 6307 etc. So I was hoping that someone else who has a 211 and receives the LA locals could check to see if they are having the same problem (in which case the feature just has not been properly implemented yet) or whether the problem is isolated to my unit. I believe it is an implementation/software problem but I am just trying to confirm that.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, it's not working for me either. Only the SD channels appear in the lower channel positions.


----------



## PDR (Jul 15, 2003)

denness544 said:


> Unfortunately, it's not working for me either. Only the SD channels appear in the lower channel positions.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks for giving it a try. Hopefully that feature will be implemented soon.


----------

